
Sharing Linear Resources in ATS - wglb
http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2011/04/25/sharing-linear-resources-in-ats.html
======
doublec
For the curious I put the libevent ATS wrapper and the ATS version of the
download.c program mentioned at the end of the article in github:
<https://github.com/doublec/ats-libevent>

